# Excision Vulvar Abcess



## sdarrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Help does any know the code to use in this case:

Post op dx : Escision of vulvar abscess

Mass was felt on the right vulva. Scalpel was used to create a 3 to 4 cm incision. Disected out that abscess removing all the reactive tissue of the abcess. There was pus in it. Irrigated that out and closed it with several deep mattress stitches and the a 4-0 Vicryl stitch. Then used pressure dressing. went to recovery in stable contition.

Thanks Sandy


----------

